#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  fiberhome 5516-06 + mk 1100+ onu an5506-01-a1

## mickamix

boa tarde, estou tendo um problema de comunicação da onu até olt, o pppoe roda direto do pc ligado a rb, minha onu não esta discando o pppoe, nem se eu colocar ela em bridge e rodar o pppoe direto no pc, irei anexar os prints da minha configuração para melhor visualização do problema, obrigado pela atenção abraços.

----------


## ShadowRed

No outro post que você abriu esta tudo explicado.
SFP = TAG
ONU = TAG
MIKROTIK = sem tag

----------


## mickamix

esta examente assim mikrotik sem tag, no anm em olt mac addr table nao mostra vlan de serviço, ja atualizei as placas pon e nada ainda

----------


## ShadowRed

> esta examente assim mikrotik sem tag, no anm em olt mac addr table nao mostra vlan de serviço, ja atualizei as placas pon e nada ainda


As imagens mostram outra coisa. E não tem print da vlan de serviço na olt

----------


## avatar52

Que gambiarra, isso sim.

----------


## mickamix

fiz a mudanças na olt , e no anm, coloquei tag nas vlans , sem tag na rb, agora o anm enxerga a olt normalmente, o servidor anm possui vlan, porem a rb não pinga na olt, estou mandando os prints com as config, agredeço desde já obrigado.

----------


## samuelbrutus

Já olhou o firewall do servidor ANM? Estão desativados?

----------


## avatar52

E me diz o que o firewall tem a ver com VLAN de serviço? Isso aí tem cara de config errada na OLT. Vou acessar pelo PC e postar uns prints aqui pra orientar o pessoal.

Por acaso já leram aqueles manuais da WDC? Eles são bem auto explicativos.

----------


## samuelbrutus

Boa noite avatar52. Realmente, eu confesso que entendi errado a pergunta do amigo mickamix. Tem algum firewall entre a RB e a OLT mickamix?

----------


## samuelbrutus

Por que está usando Bridge mickamix?

----------


## Gemada3

poderia me ajudar avatar? estou querendo montar um provedor e to com umas duvidas.

----------

